# December Voting Thread.



## bmudd14474

Below are the entries. It will be a tough one but good luck to you all. 

1)Africanmeat - Stuffed Chicken Drumsticks 







2)Billdog - Deboned and Stuffed Chicken. It is stuffed with Italian sausage, spinach, onion, garlic, and mushrooms mixed with homemade Alfredo sauce.







3)SmokinAl - Whole deboned stuffed Chicken Cordon Bleu.







4)Miamirick - Hot Wings Smothered in Cheese and BACON.







5)Big Casino - Smoked Chicken Fajitas,  Smoked Chicken Chipotle Burritos, Redpepper ABT Stuffed with Diced Smoked Chicken and Jalapenos, and Smoked 
Chicken Chipotle Tamales.







6)Jno51 - Portablano Chicken Chorizo Wrap







7)Alelover - Bacon Wrapped Chicken Roll Pastry with Skewered Soy Sauce & Honey Marinated Rib Meat







8)ChefJimmyJ - Smoked Chicken Galantine with Country Pate'-Boneless Chicken stuffed with a French Country Sausage studded with Carrot, Spinach, Roasted Red Pepper and Glazed with Golden Aspic.







9)Coyote1 - Chicken Pot Pie







10)Bigtwig1321 - Smoked Wings of the World - BBQ, Honey Garlic, Sweet Thai Chili, Old Bay & Lime, Buffalo, Peri-Peri, Jerk, Mango/Habanero







11)So Ms Smoker - Smoked Chicken Noodle Soup.







12)Harleysmoker - Marinated Chicken 1/4's topped with Grilled Pineapple and Red Onion Salsa served with a spring salad with Homemade Vinaigrette


----------



## boykjo

Got my vote in. I must say it was a hard choice. Congrats to all the participants and best of luck to ya

Joe


----------



## DanMcG

Wow, all the plates looked killer! It really took me a while to decide, wish we could vote more then once.


----------



## SmokinAl

Gonna be tough to pick a winner here!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Damn, Folks are puttin' it Down this month!...Presentations are Beautiful!...JJ


----------



## fpnmf

Awesome work on the chicken folks!!

  Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm seeing a lot of views but not many votes!...Come on folks, Participate in all aspects of the forum not just lurking...JJ


----------



## backyardsmoker

Those entries look fantastic! Congrats to you all for such amazing presentations.


----------



## big casino

They all look fantastic!


----------



## daveomak

How many days do I have to decide ???? These are all "Better Homes and Smokers" worthy....  Dave

EVERYBODY.... VOTE.... become a member and vote... It's free to join..... Then you can partake in these contests and win neat stuff.....


----------



## bluebombersfan

Wow great job to everyone!!!!  I had a plan for this throwdown but the holidays got a little too busy!!!!!  Next time for sure!!


----------



## scarbelly

Great looking entries. Congrats to all who entered. It is going to be hard to pick the one dish to win it all


----------



## roller

Got my vote ! Great job to everyone. I would eat any of that...


----------



## sprky

My vote is in. I must say it was a very tough decision to make took me almost an hour to decide, I finely asked my wife for help. I'd vote for more then 1 if possible, as I feel several are a tie.

I'm surprised at the results as they stand right now. Another shocker is there is only 24 votes right now with 123 views. I know it's a tough decision to make but Please vote for one. I have no entry in this throw-down so I am not trying to drum up votes. I just feel everyone that views these great dishes should cast a vote.


----------



## bmudd14474

DaveOmak said:


> How many days do I have to decide ???? These are all "Better Homes and Smokers" worthy....  Dave
> 
> EVERYBODY.... VOTE.... become a member and vote... It's free to join..... Then you can partake in these contests and win neat stuff.....



Voting is open until next Saturday.


----------



## sound1

WOW...Great meals there......Can only choose one??? This isn't going to be easy..


----------



## daveomak

OK... I finally voted....  Very tough decision to say the least... Like others have said, ONE vote isn't enough.... Dave


----------



## bmudd14474

Lets keep the voting going. These are great entries.


----------



## big casino

yeah I would have thought more people would be voting... oh well it's fun to watch!


----------



## miamirick

looking good   makes me want to make some chicken tomorrow








these guys thank you for overlooking them!


----------



## alelover

If no one comments I think the thread gets lost and people have a hard time finding it. If it was on the banner I think more voting would occur.


----------



## daveomak

How about locking this thread right under Jeff's plea for updating your location...... Dave


----------



## africanmeat

Wow a lot of people put a lot of time in this throwdown and you cam see the amazing results great job  all of you


----------



## graystratcat

Those all look fantastic!  Extremely tough to pick just one like others have said... wow... talk about great ideas and killer presentations!  Great job to all!

My vote is in... but it sure wasn't easy!

-Salt


----------



## big twig

Great Job Everyone, It All Looks Great!


----------



## rdknb

They all look so good, well done to all


----------



## sprky

alelover said:


> If no one comments I think the thread gets lost and people have a hard time finding it. If it was on the banner I think more voting would occur.




You may be right


----------



## ronrude

Tough to vote without a taste.  These are all deserving of the win.  My vote will be in very soon


----------



## mballi3011

Now theses are some great looking plates of chicken.


----------



## DanMcG

This is some of the finest chicken dinners I've seen in one spot in a long time Peeps. All ya got to do it choose a favorite, (which ain't easy) no need to post a comment if ya don't want to.

*Go for it.! Dang it *

Bump 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





34,000 members 45 votes............ come on people participate, it's free...


----------



## alelover

60 members on here right now. Let's vote folks.


----------



## smokey mo

WOW! Those entries were fantastic.  This may be the hardest choice to date.  Great job everyone, you all deserve acclaim!!


----------



## ga_smoker

Great job with all the entries. You guys are talented! My vote is in.

Steve


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks for putting it up...JJ


----------



## realtorterry

bump


----------



## ecto1

Once again the creativity on this site amazes me.


----------



## hurriken

There isn't one entry here that I wouldn't attack like a starving dog! Some really great effort here. The thing I struggled with is do I vote only for the chicken or the entire dish, or presentation? I actually narrowed it down to two and had my wife choose between the two. She was choosing by which looked tasty to her but I actually thought the one she didn't pick had better presentation...it is very difficult. Too bad you can't all have something! Speaking of which, I sure would like to have that knife!


----------



## smokinhusker

Each and every one mouthwatering! Good luck to all


----------



## diesel

Very nice job on all of the entries... gonna have to try a few myself.

good luck.


----------



## venture

Excellent job all!

Very artistic presentations and some great photography!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thin blue smoke

They all look good-took me a while to decide.

Gave me some good ideas for the weekend.


----------



## fire in the hole

I done voted for 1........but how do I vote for the other 11 1st place feathers contenders?????


----------



## raptor700

My fellow members are Awesome cooks!

Good luck to all


----------



## vortreker

*I absolutely cannot choose one over another.*

*You folks are absolutely some of the most talented and imaginative Chefs/cooks on the planet*


----------



## JckDanls 07

You gotta be kid'n me...   you want me to pick just one ?   No way in hell can I do that...  These are all awesome...  I am sending all 12 contestants a pre-paid postage box so they can send me a sample of their fix-in's...


----------



## bratrules

hard choice to make!!! it all looks really good!!


----------



## thoseguys26

Apparently I haven't even scratched the surface of this website! I got some recipe ideas, then decided to join cause it was a very impressive website, made my first post, met some people, and finally started digging through and getting to know the layout. Yeah, you do a monthly throwdown, AWESOME - You'll see me next month! !!!!!!  My new smoker is coming in 5 days and I'm ready for action!

Great looking FOOD everyone.  I love sharing / learning new techniques and ideas. The voting isn't over yet so I won't say anything but 'dang' that's a tough choice!

SWF, when's the 'live' throwdown so we all don't have to look at pictures??!! ;)  Nice work everyone.


----------



## larryr

New to this site.  These are amazing!  Congratulations to all.


----------



## alelover

Bump.


----------



## alelover

bmudd14474 said:


> Voting is open until next Saturday.


When Saturday starts or when it ends?


----------



## bmudd14474

alelover said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting is open until next Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Saturday starts or when it ends?
Click to expand...


Ends. So Sunday we will have the winners


----------



## big casino

Just a little more than 12hrs left!


----------



## alelover

12 hrs 30 minutes left.


----------



## papagrizz

Tough to decide but placed my vote on presentation and innovation.

Great job one and all, I just wish there was a way to invent a scratch and sniff for my computer monitor..


----------



## eman

I had to stare at each pic for a while. Still no help. So i went through them again and asked myself, self, If you could taste just one of these dishes which one would it be??? Finally decided on one and it got my vote.


----------



## alelover

Only 8 1/2 hours left. Let's get those votes in.


----------



## DanMcG

Cut off it midnight east coat or west coast? ...or the international date line? don't really matter to me cause I voted already , but some people ain't that local...

Bump again


----------



## alelover

Vote now


----------



## skeetermarine

I just want to know where to find the recipes for some of these entries?

I don't get on very much, and missed the voting. They all looked awesome...

Is there going to be a January Throwdown?


----------



## bmudd14474

I updated the thread to include who man what dish.


----------



## bmudd14474

SkeeterMarine said:


> I just want to know where to find the recipes for some of these entries?
> 
> I don't get on very much, and missed the voting. They all looked awesome...
> 
> Is there going to be a January Throwdown?



Now that Voting is over the members that made these will start posting the recipes.

There will not be a January TD but we will be back in Feb. I have been doing them ever other month.


----------

